# A plea for help



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh, that's just too funny!!! LMAO!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OMG!!!! That way to funny


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

lmao so funny


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I knew there was something to it ! LMAO too funny Don !!!!!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That is so funny LOL. Thanks Don.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

HAHAHA! What a riot....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

"Or a glock 9" LMAO

Wow. It started off all serious, I was like WTF? Then Bam! Good One!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Now thats rich! kinda like the kids teeth are rotting out , and in the driveway is an escalade or the like.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Man how many more depemdents does a man need?


----------

